# Disk in Flash Drive Cannot be formatted..!!



## Jarky (Mar 15, 2006)

I have Kington DataTraveler 2.0 512 MB and when plug off from my com and plug in again, I can't use it any more file system becomes RAW and need to format but my com said "The disk in drive cannot be formatted", How could I solve this??

WinXP Pro,
Thankkkkkss a lot.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/469225-usb-flash-drive-write-protected.html


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah I had the same problem in the end i junked it it just was'nt worth the trouble. But it could have been a virus problem. Try cleaning it out first, then try formatting it again.


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Evening Jarky, You might check this program out, I have recovered a lot of drives with it.
This format is a bit different somehow. (Try the quick format first)
http://vaiosoft.com/products/recoverymanager.html
Cheers, qldit.


----------

